# sad to be joining you all



## hannybanany (Jun 3, 2006)

i started spotting today and knew that something was wrong. i called my doctors office and they were wonderful -- they were able to get me in for an ultrasound immediately.

Unfortunately I received bad news -- there was no heartbeat and the baby had stopped growing a week ago. I knew it. I felt it. Even though I still have m/s and sore boobs I just knew it. I knew something was wrong.
I still had that bad feeling even after we saw a strong heartbeat at 7.5 weeks.

What's wrong with my body?? I know I can carry a healthy baby to term, so why can't I do it now??

Why can't my husband say something more than "it's ok..." NO, it's not! It's not ok! It's not fair!

I just can't do this. I hate to have a d&c, but I just can't do this again. I'll give it a few days to happen naturally, then maybe I'll schedule a d&c - it might be better for my sanity.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## christinespurlock (Oct 10, 2006)

I am so so sorry.

I can see that this is your third loss. I've only had one and it's just so hard. I don't know if it's okay to mention this so early, but if you get the D&C you could ask for a pathology report be done. And maybe get some blood work done before you get pregnant again to be sure you don't have a clotting problem. I'm waiting for my results with the clotting test. My Dr. said the fact that I have had a healthy boy does not take my out of the running for this. I think it's important to try to get to the bottom of all of this.
Sorry to be so medical on you so soon. You'll find lots of support here. Wish I had something better to say..
Christine


----------



## rach03 (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry.









I knew as well...even though we saw the heartbeat at 9 weeks I knew when I started spotting at 12 that it was not normal. I had a weird feeling about the pregnancy all along.

((Hugs)) I don't know what else to say.


----------



## robertsmama (Jan 20, 2007)

I'm so very sorry for your losses and your heartache







. I hope you are able to find some peace soon and that you can begin to heal.


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

So, so sorry for your loss.

May you find peace and the strength you need to get through this difficult time.


----------



## sewinmama (May 3, 2004)

I'm so sorry. Huge hugs and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Lexi21070 (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. We all are here for you.


----------



## Baby Makes 4 (Feb 18, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss.









You are absolutely right. It's NOT okay and it is most definitely NOT fair.


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hannybanany* 
What's wrong with my body?? I know I can carry a healthy baby to term, so why can't I do it now??

Why can't my husband say something more than "it's ok..." NO, it's not! It's not ok! It's not fair!

Nothing is wrong with you and no it is not fair. Sometimes others deal with the grief a little different than we do, maybe your husband doesn't know you need more than just, "it's ok". Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## hannybanany (Jun 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *christinespurlock* 
I am so so sorry.

I can see that this is your third loss. I've only had one and it's just so hard. I don't know if it's okay to mention this so early, but if you get the D&C you could ask for a pathology report be done. And maybe get some blood work done before you get pregnant again to be sure you don't have a clotting problem. I'm waiting for my results with the clotting test. My Dr. said the fact that I have had a healthy boy does not take my out of the running for this. I think it's important to try to get to the bottom of all of this.
Sorry to be so medical on you so soon. You'll find lots of support here. Wish I had something better to say..
Christine

I will DEFINITELY be getting blood work done before getting pregnant again. I need to know if there's a problem we can prevent or if it really is just bad luck.

Thank you all for your support and kind words - I can really feel the love here







. Thanks.


----------



## zak (Mar 6, 2005)

I just saw this, L. I'm so sorry.







I hope you can get some answers when you get your bloodwork done.


----------



## ColoradoMama (Nov 22, 2001)

I'm so sorry. Yea, you're right - it's NOT okay - it sucks.


----------



## WeasleyMum (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so, so sorry.







I had a miscarriage this weekend too, and I know what you mean about husbands and "It's OK"... I'm getting the same thing from my DH. Just try to remember that it's hard on him too, but maybe harder for him to show it. Mine tends to make a priority of "making me feel better" and I have to explain that _letting me know what he's thinking/feeling_ will make me feel better than just hearing "it's ok, we'll try again, it'll work next time..."


----------



## ~Katrinka~ (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss.









And I agree, it's not okay, it's definitely not fair.


----------



## jl22martin (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. There's no way I can take your pain away but please know that I'm sending hugs to you.


----------

